
Lessons Learned from Responsive Email Design - fonziguy
http://www.leemunroe.com/responsive-email-design/
======
fonziguy
Building HTML email is hard. Building responsive HTML email is even harder.
But email opens on mobile are at 50% and rising. Hoping this article shares
some useful advice and lessons learned.

